# Auf welchem Server spielst du?



## charly-sue (15. Juni 2010)

Hallöchen liebe Leute

Da ich in der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden hab, eröffne ich nun mal n Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es mich wunder nimmt, auf welchem Server ihr Euch so rumtreibt, würde ich gerne ma von euch wissen, wo und welche Fraktion ihr spielt?
Vielleicht noch was euch so an eurem Server gefällt.


Also zu meiner wenigkeit, ich spiel seit einem Jahr Wow und seit da auf dem Server Ambossar auf der Seite der Allianz.
Mir gefällt es da gut, weil ich da einige leute gut bis sehr gut kennengelernt hab und die Leute relativ flexibel und angenehm sind, ob beim lvln oder raiden.



Grüsse Charly-sue



Falls es schon ein Thread geben würde, kann man den hier schliessen.


----------



## _Kayla_ (15. Juni 2010)

anetheron, horde

die leute sind...naja....merkwürdig


----------



## Xeharnoth (15. Juni 2010)

Nozdormu - Horde


Von den Leute her gibt es solche und solche aber wo ist das nicht so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (15. Juni 2010)

Azshara - Horde


----------



## greenoano (15. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele auf Nethersturm auf der Seite der Horde.
Nethersturm ist ein scheiß Server und wenn Server transen nix kosten würde, dann wär ich schon längst weg.^^
Ich find den Server deswegen schlecht, weil sich immer mehr Raidgilden auflösen und es viel zu wenig gute Spieler gibt.

LG
Jaffar Cake


----------



## Skÿwalker1 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo erstmal ;-)

Ich spiele auf Alli-Seite auf Garrosh. Wenn ich den Handel mal ausblende ist es sehr angenehm ;-). Hab eine super nette Fun-Raid-Gilde gefunden. Im Highend-Content sind wir zwar noch nicht durch, aber das dürfte nicht mehr allzu lange dauern. Ich denke es ist bei uns wie auf jedem anderen Server auch... Die Trottel fallen halt mehr auf...

Wir suchen noch nen zuverlässigen Palaheal ;-)

PM me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG

Skÿ


----------



## Deepender (15. Juni 2010)

Die Silberne Hand-Horde
Frostwolf-Horde
Todeswache-Horde
Antonidas-Horde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Juni 2010)

*Bobkessel !* _(Blutkessel ^^)_

Gnomschurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Pilani (15. Juni 2010)

Mannoroth - Horde

Der Server ist in Ordnung, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es mehr als 10 Leute gibt, die
noch nicht 2-3 Chars auf 80 haben. Sehr abgeklärt und langweilig.


----------



## Shendria (15. Juni 2010)

Ambossar Alianz
wenn nicht ein Kolleg von mir auf dem Server bis letztes WE gespielt hätte, wär ich da schätzungsweise schon längst weg

=> momentan grad beim hochlvln eines Chars auf Onyxia Horde


----------



## lenny01 (15. Juni 2010)

Dethecus - Alli
Tarren Mill - Horde


----------



## Rocknudel (15. Juni 2010)

Dun Murogh - Allianz  vorher   Frostwolf - Horde

Ist beides ganz nett, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich auf Dun Murogh besser aufgehoben bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (15. Juni 2010)

Auf der Todeswache auf Hordenseite. Aber es ist schwierig dort vernünftige Leute zu finden, da es zum größten Teil nur Kinder oder voll eingebildete sind. Leider kann bzw. will ich meine gilde nicht im Stich lassen, deshalb bin ich noch dort, aber sonst würde ich alles andere empfehlen nur nicht Todeswache...

Und auf der Alli-Seite ist dort auch nichts los...


----------



## Andurio (15. Juni 2010)

Nozdormu - Allianz


----------



## Mirastor (15. Juni 2010)

Dethecus - Horde Bis auf Tausendwinter mit 200:20 sehr unterhaltsam. Falls du ne Herausforderung suchst, auf Allianzseite bis 80 kommen soll sehr fordernd sein ^^ *winke* zu Lenny


----------



## Feindflieger (15. Juni 2010)

EU- Silvermoon Allianz


----------



## Philine (15. Juni 2010)

Silberne Hand - Alli und ganz selten Horde

warum ich da bin keine Ahnung ist einfach so gekommen so ganz spontan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (15. Juni 2010)

Ebenfalls Ambossar, Allianz, vielleicht hat der TE mich schon mal gesehen.

Mir wurde Ambossar damals beim erstellen des Charakters vorgeschlagen. Und seit dem bin ich dazu finden. Alle 10 Slots belegt. ^^


----------



## DarkDexter (15. Juni 2010)

Aman'Thul - Hordenseite...

Seit mitte 2006. Ich kenne dort ein paar leute das ist wohl der Hauptgrund... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dex


----------



## rycardo (15. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel auf Zuluhed und ich fins dort super lustig xD 
Und auf Zuluhed ist Raegwyn der solo kills macht xD


----------



## Faritana (15. Juni 2010)

Arthas - Horde dann Dalvengyr - Horde und nun wieder Arthas - Horde :-)

da nen paar Freunde von mir auf Arthas rumlaufen, hab ich da meinen ersten Char erstellt, dann zu meinem besten Freund auf Dalvengyr gewechselt und nun wieder auf Arthas weil es da irgendwie lustiger waren... 
Das einzige was nervt sind die komischen Preise im AH (für nen Kardinalsrubin gibt es nur 90g)... was auf Dalvengyr wesentlich besser war... :-)


----------



## Littletall (15. Juni 2010)

Bis April spielte ich auf Onyxia Allianzseite. Da der Umgangston dort leider extrem war und die Horde dich einfach immer in den Boden stampfte (das war ja auch leicht, es waren immer 3 mehr da), hab ich dann getranst.

Meine Wahl fiel auf Area 52 (auch Allianz). Den habe ich gewählt, weil er ein PVE-Server ist, noch nicht so überfüllt, bis auf gelegentlichen Spam im Handelschannel recht flamefrei ist und ich dort schon eine supernette Gilde gefunden habe, die auch ab und an Raids veranstaltet. Perfekt für mich, die zwar gern raiden geht, aber nicht dazu gezwungen werden möchte.

Weniger gut an dem Server sind die vielen teils sehr merkwürdigen Namen und die AH-Preise find ich echt hoch. Die waren auf Ony durchaus niedriger.


----------



## Benzka (15. Juni 2010)

Main + Twinks auf Nazjatar und natürlich Horde, versteht sich ja von selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Server ist coole nur was schade ist dass, das Verhältnis c.a. 6 Hordler auf 1 Ally ist, also 6:1
Macht aber trotzdem laune und kann euch Nazjatar nur empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (15. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich bin überzeugter Hordler  und zocke auf Madmortem, wir haben dort ein paar Möchtegerns und Trottel aber auch viele Leute die voll in Ordnung sind.

Ich habe dort angefangen weil ein paar RL Kumpels auch dort zockten, allerdings zockt von denen inzwischen nur noch einer. Ich habe auch viele neue Freunde gefunden mit denen es verdammt lustig sein kann^^.


Mein Main ist                                 	Priester
Mein Second ist                         		Todesritter
Mein aktueller Twink ist             		Schamanin

und natürlich sind alle die Funkyste Rasse dies gitb: TROLLE!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (15. Juni 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> Hallöchen liebe Leute
> 
> Da ich in der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden hab, eröffne ich nun mal n Thread.
> 
> ...




ich hab auch gesucht, da mir der Thread bekannt vorkam. 

http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2416667

http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2186229

http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry2068353

http://www.buffed.de...1&#entry1940807

http://www.buffed.de..._1&#entry945560

http://www.buffed.de..._1&#entry856991

http://www.buffed.de..._1&#entry199082

http://www.buffed.de...__1&#entry69432

Macht aber nix. Erst Abyssischer Rat/Horde, seit etwas über nem Jahr Forscherliga/Allianz.


----------



## Adnuf (15. Juni 2010)

Sen'jin Zwerg Krieger.

Hab ne Super gilde die intern icc25 Raided und in ICC10 bei sindragosa steht.
Wir sind ne Reine Fun Gilde, genommen wird jeder der spaß am Spiel hat, einzige bedingung ist: Erwarte nicht das wir Hardcore Raiden.

Wir sind zwar 6/7 Tage die woche am Raiden aber nicht so verbissen auf erfolg ^^


----------



## STAR1988 (15. Juni 2010)

*Nozdormu - Horde!*


----------



## Terinder (15. Juni 2010)

Angefangen auf AmanThul Horde, danach mit der Gilde nach Anetheron Horde und letzte Woche Gilde gewechselt auf Mannoroth Horde..
Nach meinem Eindruck alles gute Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impes (15. Juni 2010)

Grüße.

*zeigt verstohlen grinsend zur Signatur*

Bin auf Hordenseite unterwegs und dann noch auf dem Server 'Die Aldor'.

Weshalb? Viele bekannte Gesichter, noch mehr Spaß und die Umgebung- nicht zu vergessen das RP. 

Lieber mal euphorisch über eine Fliege an der Leine depattieren, anstatt sich über GearScore und Raidplanung einen Kopf zu machen.

Das macht es für mich aus.

MfG


----------



## DenniBoy16 (15. Juni 2010)

azshara - horde
hatte zwar mal die chance da weg zu kommen aber die sind da so geil drauf dass ich einfach geblieben bin^^


----------



## N0zz (15. Juni 2010)

Frostwolf-Horde
Dun Morogh- Horde
Die silberne Hand- Allianz


----------



## Dropz (15. Juni 2010)

Blackrock-Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pilani (15. Juni 2010)

Mannoroth - Horde

Der Server ist in Ordnung, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es mehr als 10 Leute gibt, die
noch nicht 2-3 Chars auf 80 haben. Sehr abgeklärt und langweilig.


----------



## Aggropip (15. Juni 2010)

Taerar - Horde Lok´tar   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Juni 2010)

Zirkel des Cenarius / RP-PvE: Horde

+ /sng-channel, dadaurch leicht Random-Suche und nahezu spammfreier /2
+ die meisten Leute sind nett und umgänglich
+ Horde / Alliverhältniss meinem Empfinden nach angenehm
+ bereits seit classic meine "WoW-Heimat", hatte dort meinen ersten "echten" Char nachdem ich meinen Schami mit ~ Lvl 20 auf Durotar allein gelassen hab
+ stabiles Wirtschaftsgefüge
+ nahezu keine Städteraids (beider Seiten), NPCs an Questspots wie z.b. im Brachland werden meist in Ruhe gelassen

- kaum / zu schlechte Gearchecks für Random-Raids, daher kaum mehr als 4-6 Bosse in ICC möglich
- Blutdurst-Reampool, daher gelegendlich extreme technische Schwierigkeiten

---

Twinkserver:
Forscherliga / RP-PvE: Allianz

+ fast ausnahmslos nur richtig nette Leute kennen gelernt
+ gesundes Maß an RP, RP'ler und OOC'ler lassen sich meist gegenseitig in Ruhe

- für PvE-Server sehr PvP-aktiv


----------



## michi002 (15. Juni 2010)

Es gibt nur einen wahren Server, das Boot (Frostwolf)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel dort Horde. 

(Und was wäre auch ein Sonntag Abend ohne Warteschleife?)


----------



## Gerti (15. Juni 2010)

Mannoroth~Allianz

Der Umgang... Naja, dir läuft das und das über den Weg. Mal bist du überrascht, wie freundlich die Leute doch sind und gut sie spielen können und manchmal möchtest du einfach nur in deine tastatur beißen.


----------



## Magistinus (15. Juni 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> ....
> Also zu meiner wenigkeit, ich spiel seit einem Jahr Wow und seit da auf dem Server Ambossar auf der Seite der Allianz.
> Mir gefällt es da gut, weil ich da einige leute gut bis sehr gut kennengelernt hab und die Leute relativ flexibel und angenehm sind, ob beim lvln oder raiden.
> ...



LOL - Ambossar und angenehme Leute!


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Juni 2010)

Malygos -Allianz & Horde 
^^ meine gildenleuts sind krass drauf macht spaß mit ihnen ^^


----------



## NiniEngel (15. Juni 2010)

Niemand vom Rat dabei?

Also
- Der Rat von Dalaran
- Horde ftw

Die Leute auf dem Server sind mir bis jetzt größtenteils im positiven aufgefallen. Natürlich gibt's ein paar "Andere", aber die Meisten sind nett!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2010)

Allyseite auf Baelgun.

War schon auf einigen Servern zum Testen, aber am Ende landete ich doch immer auf Baelgun.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr schön ist auch, dass wir eigentlich zu jeder Stunde 1K Winter in Besitz haben. Aber naja, dafür siehts auf den BG's anders aus. Spam haste überall, man findet sich schon damit ab.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lenny01 (15. Juni 2010)

Mirastor schrieb:


> Dethecus - Horde Bis auf Tausendwinter mit 200:20 sehr unterhaltsam. Falls du ne Herausforderung suchst, auf Allianzseite bis 80 kommen soll sehr fordernd sein ^^ *winke* zu Lenny






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichknight (15. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele auf dem Server Todeskrallen - Horde auf dem Server Arthas - Allianz.
Erstmal zu Arthas. Da habe ich zuerst gespielt als ich mit WoW begonnen habe, inzwischen finde ich Arthas auf Allianzseite einen richtig bescheuerten Server.
Alles nurnoch Hardcorefutzis mit ihren 10k Überdpsanforderungen und den 6k GS. (Arrogant und Eingebildet halt)
Den Server Todeskrallen find ich schon besser, ist zwar nicht so voll aber dort find ich die Leute nicht so Eingebildet und Arrogant :-)
Auf Todeskrallen hat die Horde auch zu 95% immer 1k, was nunja manchmal gut aber manchmal auch öde ist :-D


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (15. Juni 2010)

angefangen habe ich damals auf taerar oder s.ä.^^ dann auf ysera gewechselt weil rl kumpels dort auch zocken mein start war horde aber mittlerweile spiele ich auch allianz aber von der horde werde ich mich nie lösen^^


----------



## insertscarynamehere (15. Juni 2010)

Als ich noch spielte (jaja ich weiß und stöber trotzdem auf buffed rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf Ambossar, Allianz

mMn. nen angenehmer Server für richtige Raider, aber ansonsten eigentlich nur besch...eiden^^
/2 oft mit Spam gefüllt, Rnd-Raids...naja, PvP (meisten Bg's trotz Realmpool von Ambossar-Horde dominiert und Tausendwinter hat auch sehr oft Horde) und zuallerletzt: wenn man keinen 6k gearscore hat (das Problem hatte ich zum Glück nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wird man von fast jedem zugeflamed was man doch für ein Noob is, wenn man irgendwo ma nen Fehler macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber irgendwie bin ich trotzdem nie von ihm losgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (15. Juni 2010)

Kil'Jaeden - Horde


----------



## Da Magic (15. Juni 2010)

zuluhed horde


----------



## b0r!ng (15. Juni 2010)

Frostwolf und Taerar beides Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valleron (15. Juni 2010)

Hab etwa 3 Jahre auf Shattrath gespielt. Dort hatte ich aber seit WotLK recht oft Probleme mit Laggs und DC´s. Daher spielt ich jetzt auf Ulduar. Hier is wesentlich mehr los und der Realm scheint mir stabiler zu sein. Hab jedenfalls keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2010)

Azsara - Ally
Perenolde - Ally/Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (15. Juni 2010)

Ambossar - Allianz .. mein erster Server und auch dort geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altenaar (15. Juni 2010)

Alexstrasza Allianz 
Hab dort angefangen weil mein Buder da gespielt hat und hab auch ne Gilde mit richtig netten Leuten gefunden ^^


----------



## Cotraxis (15. Juni 2010)

> Niemand vom Rat dabei?
> 
> Also
> - Der Rat von Dalaran
> ...



Ich spiele auf folgendem Server...

Server - Der Rat von Dalaran (RP-PVE)
warum - weil ich RP liebe und es auch nicht mehr missen möchte
Fraktion - Bin letztendlich bei der Allianz... Hab aber auch Horde damals getestet hatte mir aber nicht zugesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja zu dem Server gibt es allerdings auch etwas zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die leute sind weitesgehend normal bis auf ein paar ausnahmen... aber ihc glaube die hat man überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolGER61095 (15. Juni 2010)

Destromath Horde


----------



## dudubaum (15. Juni 2010)

blackrock horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cancom (15. Juni 2010)

angefangen nach der Beta auf Kragjin - Pala Allianz, dann weiter auf Veklor - Magier und Hexer Horde weiter zu Tirion - Schurke und Schamane Allianz.
Servertrans von Hexer/Tirion auf Nozdormo Horde.
Seit einigen monaten ist Main ein DK auf Tirion - Allianz und als Twink hält der Schami her.


----------



## Lightmare_of_Dark (15. Juni 2010)

Lothar -> ALLIANZ

is echt cool


----------



## Shendria (15. Juni 2010)

insertscarynamehere schrieb:


> Als ich noch spielte (jaja ich weiß und stöber trotzdem auf buffed rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Angenehmer Server für RICHTIGE Raider? Ich muss da irgendwas verpasst haben.....  Die Zeiten sind schon längst vorbei meiner Meinung nach.

Aber Fraaaage... Dein Nick hat net zufällig was mit der BC-Gilde was zu tun oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pummelfee_oi (15. Juni 2010)

Durotan auf Hordenseite




die meisten ham da nen knall aber wenn man die näher kennt merkt man das die einfach nur wahnsinnig sind


----------



## Warranty (15. Juni 2010)

Destromath - Horde

Als ich da anfing war Destromath einer der besten deutschen Server überhaupt *__* Da zockten viele RL-Freunde von mir. Als nahm meine WoW Zeit da seinen Lauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber seit dem es nen kostenlosen Transfer von Destromath (noch nicht all zulange her) auf andere Server gab, sind fast alle Ally's weg getranst. Und auf Hordenseite wuchs die Spielerzahl immer weiter und weiter. Jetzt laggt es ÜBERALL. Wenn man raiden will wird nur auf GearScore geachtet und die meisten Raidleader haben nix drauf.. Werde mit meinen Freunden bald nach Lordaeron transen. Soll ein sehr guter Server sein. Kenne da auch viele ausm RL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regrubrov (15. Juni 2010)

Kil'Jaeden - *Allianz*


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Frostwolf - Horde, Randoms wo man hinschaut.


----------



## Rizzak (15. Juni 2010)

Todeswache - Horde

(Kein Kommentar)


----------



## c0mA (15. Juni 2010)

Nethersturm, allerdings auf Allianzseite =)


Find den Server jetzt nich so schlimm, Raidtechnisch geht nicht soooo viel, aber es passt noch.

Mit den Leuten is es wie überall, die Meisten sind nett, nur die Negativen fallen eben immer mehr auf!


----------



## charly-sue (15. Juni 2010)

> Geschrieben Heute, 13:13
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann geht wohl mein suchfunktin net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Magistinus schrieb:


> LOL - Ambossar und angenehme Leute!



also man kann schon sagen, es wird vieeel im handelschannel gespammt. aber sonst find ichs noch entspannt hier auf ambossar. vielleciht liegts ja an meiner gilde oder an mir xD hab jedenfalls bis anhin noch keine assis angetroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanilecornet (15. Juni 2010)

Tichondrius allianz bevor er zu pve wurde 
Anetheron Allianz udn dort spiel ich jetz hab auch nen hordler aber ncoh net 80


----------



## Psalmensang (15. Juni 2010)

Thrall - Allianz (inaktiv)

Antonidas - Horde
TW (Verhältnis Horde:Allianz ca. 1:3) und restliches PvP ist die Hölle; Raidgruppen kommen und gehen... und die bekannte GS Pest.


----------



## FlamingAce (15. Juni 2010)

*Krag'jin - Allianz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (15. Juni 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> also man kann schon sagen, es wird vieeel im handelschannel gespammt. aber sonst find ichs noch entspannt hier auf ambossar. vielleciht liegts ja an meiner gilde oder an mir xD hab jedenfalls bis anhin noch keine assis angetroffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hast echt Glück.... Viele die ich auf Ambossar kenne sind, ich weiß nicht wie ichs ausdrücken soll.... Aber wir haben mittlerweile schon festgestellt das ich immer der Magnet für die schlimmsten Personen bin.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Handelschannel... hmmm, wird da eigentlich noch was anderes wie gespammt?^^   Wenn ich dran denk wie es immer abgeht sobald die "richtigen" Leut on sind....


----------



## Daeron_001 (15. Juni 2010)

Ysera - Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (15. Juni 2010)

Lordaeron-Allianz


----------



## marulu (15. Juni 2010)

Rexxar allianz das geile sind die vielen buguser XD


----------



## pildaY (15. Juni 2010)

Area 52 - Allianz

Kann mich nicht beschwerenen. Hab zwar noch keinen anderen Server richtig getestet, aber das geflame hält sich in Grenzen und es gibt teils sehr nette Leute. Dass ich so empfinde kann auch daran liegen, dass ich davor mit Diablo 2 im Bnet unterwegs war und daher keine hohen Ansprüche an Mitspieler habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (15. Juni 2010)

3 Jahre Wow . nach 21/4 Jahren Todeswache spiele ich nubn als Oldie auf Alexstrasza.


Paladin.... Allianz, keine Twinks 

LG


----------



## Esda (15. Juni 2010)

Taerar <3

Ist ein wenig öde geworden... aber immerhin haben wir Refuge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handelschannel les ich ganz gern, weil die meisten Flamer eh in meiner Gilde sind ^^


----------



## bexxter83 (15. Juni 2010)

Zuluhed - Allianz


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (15. Juni 2010)

Norganon, Horde


----------



## VIRUS114 (15. Juni 2010)

Auf keinem


----------



## BinaufBlaue (15. Juni 2010)

EU DE Reallife ( Auf dem Server ist nichts los bin immer alleine unterwegs )


----------



## Röhrrich (15. Juni 2010)

Allianz Todeswache


----------



## Chargeer (15. Juni 2010)

Taerar-Horde


----------



## IceTea_light (15. Juni 2010)

Wrathbringer Horde


----------



## Engrimm (15. Juni 2010)

Dun Morogh - Allianz


----------



## muhmuhmuh (15. Juni 2010)

nethersturm - horde


----------



## muhmuhmuh (15. Juni 2010)

sry doppelpost


----------



## charly-sue (15. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Dann hast echt Glück.... Viele die ich auf Ambossar kenne sind, ich weiß nicht wie ichs ausdrücken soll.... Aber wir haben mittlerweile schon festgestellt das ich immer der Magnet für die schlimmsten Personen bin....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da kann ich dir leider nur zustimmen. 
darum bin ich oft am twinken damit ich dieses gespame nicht lesen muss
aber manchmal auch amüsant was die da so rumkrizeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




neben bei bemerkt mein twink heisst änlich wie dein name hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *fg*


----------



## Tharis84 (15. Juni 2010)

Zu Classic noch auf Die Nachtwache - Horde
Wechsel zu Der Rat von Dalaran - Ally

Jetzt neu angefangen Thrall - Horde


----------



## Nanojason92 (15. Juni 2010)

Malygos - Horde & Allianz


----------



## Exicoo (15. Juni 2010)

Frostmourne Horde

Server ist ok.


----------



## Neroxan (15. Juni 2010)

Horde - Destromath

Ich mag den Server find die Leute total oke und hab jetzt ne tolle Gilde gefunden, Was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (15. Juni 2010)

Nazjatar
Gilneas
Kragjin
amanthul


----------



## Koshirosaru (15. Juni 2010)

Nogannon - Horde

Ist ganz nice da aber die beiden goldenen regeln sind:

1. handelschannel größtenteil ignoriren

2. wenn man ruhe vor kiddys haben will erst nach 22.00 uhr on gehen^^


----------



## Felix^^ (15. Juni 2010)

Anetheron Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I.am.Weasl (15. Juni 2010)

Nefarian - Horde

pro
- sehr nette leute 
- regelmäßige raids in alte instanzen
- 1k winter zu 80% in hordlerhand ...

contra
- analfixierter handelschannel ...


----------



## Weizenmehl (15. Juni 2010)

Thrall - Horde

Für die Horde!


----------



## Topperharly (15. Juni 2010)

todeswache. sowohl horde als auch allianz.


----------



## Piando (15. Juni 2010)

Khaz'goroth - Allianz

Wie auf jedem Server gibts nette und nicht nette Leute, ich pflege daher hauptsächlich den Umgang mit ersteren.

Nachteil: TW gehört häufig der Horde und auch in den BGs (ja, ich weiß, dass das am Realmpool liegt) kann man leider auch nicht viel reißen.

Trotzdem hab ich meine Gilde und bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Aplizzier (15. Juni 2010)

Azshara-Allianz

Nazjatar-Horde

Beides ganz nette Server


----------



## Mertorion (15. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele auch auf dem server Ambossar und bin alli und fast alle leute die ich kennengelernt hab sind total nett. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## refload (15. Juni 2010)

Wrathbringer EU - Alli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnten nen paar mehr Allis auf dem Server sein aber ist sehr nett.


----------



## Aenixs (15. Juni 2010)

Onyxia Horde

Hab da vor vieln Jahren angefangen und finds da Super kenn da paar leute ganz gut und des Raiden macht au viel spaß


----------



## Trôublex (15. Juni 2010)

ambossar - horde (ex-ally)


----------



## karull (15. Juni 2010)

Alleria


----------



## DontaDella (15. Juni 2010)

Destromath! Horde is doch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (15. Juni 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> neben bei bemerkt mein twink heisst änlich wie dein name hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dann heißt dein Twink so ähnlich wie meiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich mal die Augen offen halten ob ich nicht zufällig mal über den Nick stolper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freyen (15. Juni 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> Da es mich wunder nimmt, ...


sorry, ich weiß auch nicht, warum ich über die Formulierung so lachen musste, aber du hast mir den Abend gerettet *weiterhin Lachflash hab* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also BTT: 
- Server : Thrall
- Fraktion: Horde

insgesamt sehr nette (Horden)-Community auf dem Server (von Allies hab ich keinen Plan). Chatkanäle (bis auf die übliche Goldverkäuferfraktion) frei von Spam und sehr wenig "blödes Geschwätz".


----------



## RKAN (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich spiele auf *Mug'thol* und zwar für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurzeit spiele ich nen Mage hoch der eigentlich richtig spaß macht. Früher haben da einige Freunde von mir gespielt, jetzt leider keine mehr. Ich kenne auch keinen mehr auf dem Server, weil ich ne lange Zeit inaktiv war. 

Ich würd gern irgendwo spielen wo Leute aktiv sind und auch mal plaudern statt nur irgendwas machen. Sowas fehlt mir derzeit auf meinem Server.

Lg
RKAN!


----------



## Failadin (15. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele auf Mannoroth Horde. Persönlich finde ich es echt klasse! Natürlich gibts n paar Deppen aber man kennt sich untereinander und es gibt genug Random Raids.


----------



## Xelyna* (15. Juni 2010)

Frostmourn, Horde.

Warum weiß ich selber nicht... ne Freundin und ich haben dort einfach angefangen und ich bin einfach auf dem Server geblieben. Die Leute sind auch ganz ok.


----------



## insertscarynamehere (15. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Angenehmer Server für RICHTIGE Raider? Ich muss da irgendwas verpasst haben.....  Die Zeiten sind schon längst vorbei meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Aber Fraaaage... Dein Nick hat net zufällig was mit der BC-Gilde was zu tun oder?
> 
> ...




So kann mans auch sehn, als ich angefangen hab zu raiden war es jedenfalls sehr angenehm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur Frage: nene hat nichts damit zu tun, is nur mMn der beste "Nick"/Name/whatever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## insertscarynamehere (15. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Dann hast echt Glück.... Viele die ich auf Ambossar kenne sind, ich weiß nicht wie ichs ausdrücken soll.... Aber wir haben mittlerweile schon festgestellt das ich immer der Magnet für die schlimmsten Personen bin....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




spammen eigentlich noch einige Leute aus einer sehr bekannten Allianzraidgilde so rum wie ichs kenne? Also bei allem mitreden aber von nichts nen Plan haben...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (15. Juni 2010)

insertscarynamehere schrieb:


> spammen eigentlich noch einige Leute aus einer sehr bekannten Allianzraidgilde so rum wie ichs kenne? Also bei allem mitreden aber von nichts nen Plan haben...?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Welche der vielen meinste??^^   Ich glaub langsam sollten wir nen eigenen Thread aufmachen für alte und neue Ambossianer, damit wir hier net weiter rumspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuraxx (15. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele auf Gorgonnash, spiele auf Allianz, aber der Server erleidet leider einen Überschuss an Horde, seit dem man von Alli zu Horde wechseln kann, aber das betrifft nur 1k winter, 
die Raid´s werden recht gut geplant, wenn mal ein Wipe ist, heult selten jemand rum (wahrscheinlich weil die flamer jetzt auf Horde sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), 
obwohl es ein PvP Server ist, wird hier eher Pve gemacht, trotzdem wird PvP nicht komplett wegelassen, das heisst stamm´s und ernsthafte arenateams gibt es noch
Und im Handelschannel ist (fast) immer was los


----------



## Jaytonic (15. Juni 2010)

Theradras- Horde

Da spielen nur Flamer und Nappels ( mich eingeschlossen).
Aber das tolle daran ist, jeder weiß es, akzeptiert es und nimmt es mit Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schulles1986 (15. Juni 2010)

*Moin leute *

erstmal spiel ich *HORDE!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie die meisten hier ...

dann spiel ich : # Schulle-Verstärkerschamane-auf Zuluhed-seit über 5 jahren
 	# Orgrash-Hunter-auf Zuluhed-seit über 5 jahren

ach nochwas ich such leute die schon länger spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ihr lust habt kommt in meiner gruppe:*Urgestiene von wow*

mfg Schulle*enhancerschamane*


----------



## Shaila (15. Juni 2010)

Ulduar! Der Aufbruch einer neuen Spielerschaft! Wuhu!


----------



## campino76 (15. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Wenn ich dran denk wie es immer abgeht sobald die "richtigen" Leut on sind....



jo, da gibts auf Allianz-Seite so ein paar Typen, die - sobald sie online kommen - im /2er nur shice reden.. 2 Krieger haben sich da besonders hervorgehoben.. ^^

Ansonst find ich Ambossar eigentlich o.k... hab da viele nette Leute kennengelernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torpedo979 (15. Juni 2010)

Arathor - Horde


bin etwa ein halbes jahr nach dem launch von wotlk von The Maelstrom dahin transferiert weil ich 

a) keinen Bock mehr auf den ständigen PvP-Krieg auf The Maelstrom hatte (ist lustig als max-lvl aber wenn man ein paar alts heranziehen möchte, wirds sehr schnell unentspannt)
b) ich die chance hatte, in eine der besten pve gilden auf arathor zu kommen, musste aber nach etwa zwei monaten feststellen, dass ich auf die ganze hardcore-raidgeschichte keine lust mehr hatte und da mir mein damaliger classleader übelst auf den keks gegangen ist, habe ich die konsequenzen gezogen und bin seitdem ein strikter casual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt raide ich im schnitt einmal pro woche in einem pug entweder voa oder toc/icc und ziehe mir in ruhe meinen jäger und meine druidin hoch :-)
die leute auf arathor sind genauso gut/sch... wie wahrscheinlich auf jedem anderen server.
auffällig ist zum einen, dass die ungarische fraktion dort ständig darauf besteht, sich in allen möglichen nicht dafür vorgesehenen chats auf ungarisch zu unterhalten, was manchmal zu spannungen führt. 
zum anderen scheint es, dass gerade die jüngeren unter den spielern (und damit meine ich auch die wotlk-einsteiger) zum größten teil vergessen zu haben scheinen, dass es auch in wow diverse halbwegs zivilisierte umgangsformen gibt...
aber ich denke mal auch das gilt serverübergreifend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
amsel
lvl 80 tauren krieger
arathor - eu


----------



## Marato (15. Juni 2010)

Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zocke auf Antonidas. Auf der Seite der wunderschönen Allianz ^^.
Momentan doch eher Alli obermacht würde ich sagen...
Zocke dort nun schon seit 3Jahren.... Kenne dort viele und die leutz dort sind auch sehr nett...
Doch wie es immer so ist gibts auch viele kiddies oder groß denker dort...
Erst letztens nen pala heal in meiner stamm als ersatz gehabt der nach 2 Lich King wipes meinte er könnte abhauen weil er bessere grp verdient und nicht rumwipen will... Naja mit seinem halb icc10er equip und seinen scheiß heal hatte er überhaupt glück gehabt mitzukommen...
Aber ich schweife ab...
Also server recht angenehm viele Fungilden drauf mit lustigen leutz, aber auch hardcore gilden dabei...
Zb Ad Acta(die von unserem server halten der zeit viele rekorde im bosskillen von bossen (zeit benötigt))
Pvp is eher so lala... Kann aber dran liegen das ich eher auf pve stehe...
Lange zeit war pvp tot bei uns da wir mit hordlerrealms zusammengeschlossen wurden die hardcore waren...
Ansonsten wenn man mal keinen bock auf pvp/pve hat gibts immer leute die erfolgs/funraids machen... Der zeit oft beliebt sind BT, Ulduar 25er Hardmodes, pdk hardmodes 50trys, An'Quiray (hoffe richtig xD) und immernoch naxx unverwüstlicher...

Achso und zum schluss...
Zocke einen Nachtelf Dudu Baum, lvl 80 mit full icc 25er equip...
Bin der Meinung, dafür das ich nur 1 oder 2 mal die woche zocke, einer der besten rnd healer zu sein den es dort gibt ^^
Bisher noch keinen healer gesehen der mch in den schatten stellen konnte... Hab aber bisher auch nicht mit raidgilden bzw heroisch healern heilen müssen...

So hoffe das war ein guter kleiner einblick in mein wow leben auf meinem server... Ich empfehle ihn nochmals!

MfG Marato


----------



## Marato (15. Juni 2010)

Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zocke auf Antonidas. Auf der Seite der wunderschönen Allianz ^^.
Momentan doch eher Alli obermacht würde ich sagen...
Zocke dort nun schon seit 3Jahren.... Kenne dort viele und die leutz dort sind auch sehr nett...
Doch wie es immer so ist gibts auch viele kiddies oder groß denker dort...
Erst letztens nen pala heal in meiner stamm als ersatz gehabt der nach 2 Lich King wipes meinte er könnte abhauen weil er bessere grp verdient und nicht rumwipen will... Naja mit seinem halb icc10er equip und seinen scheiß heal hatte er überhaupt glück gehabt mitzukommen...
Aber ich schweife ab...
Also server recht angenehm viele Fungilden drauf mit lustigen leutz, aber auch hardcore gilden dabei...
Zb Ad Acta(die von unserem server halten der zeit viele rekorde im bosskillen von bossen (zeit benötigt))
Pvp is eher so lala... Kann aber dran liegen das ich eher auf pve stehe...
Lange zeit war pvp tot bei uns da wir mit hordlerrealms zusammengeschlossen wurden die hardcore waren...
Ansonsten wenn man mal keinen bock auf pvp/pve hat gibts immer leute die erfolgs/funraids machen... Der zeit oft beliebt sind BT, Ulduar 25er Hardmodes, pdk hardmodes 50trys, An'Quiray (hoffe richtig xD) und immernoch naxx unverwüstlicher...

Achso und zum schluss...
Zocke einen Nachtelf Dudu Baum, lvl 80 mit full icc 25er equip...
Bin der Meinung, dafür das ich nur 1 oder 2 mal die woche zocke, einer der besten rnd healer zu sein den es dort gibt ^^
Bisher noch keinen healer gesehen der mch in den schatten stellen konnte... Hab aber bisher auch nicht mit raidgilden bzw heroisch healern heilen müssen...

So hoffe das war ein guter kleiner einblick in mein wow leben auf meinem server... Ich empfehle ihn nochmals!

MfG Marato


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (15. Juni 2010)

alleria, ally


----------



## Shendria (15. Juni 2010)

campino76 schrieb:


> jo, da gibts auf Allianz-Seite so ein paar Typen, die - sobald sie online kommen - im /2er nur shice reden.. 2 Krieger haben sich da besonders hervorgehoben.. ^^
> 
> Ansonst find ich Ambossar eigentlich o.k... hab da viele nette Leute kennengelernt.
> 
> ...



Also bei einem der beiden Krieger bin ich mir ziemlich sicher wen du meinst....^^


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (15. Juni 2010)

Onyxia - Allianz
Aber wenns nen Gratis trans geben würd wär ich schon längst runter...

Nebenbei twinken noch auf Ambossar - Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MFG
Pala


----------



## Sengor (15. Juni 2010)

spiele auf garrosh allianz
hab da eine sehr nette gilde und sonst isses auch ok außer das die horde immer tausendwinter hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontaDella (15. Juni 2010)

Alle die auf Destromath Horde spielen sind Imba!!!
=)


----------



## insertscarynamehere (15. Juni 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Welche der vielen meinste??^^   Ich glaub langsam sollten wir nen eigenen Thread aufmachen für alte und neue Ambossianer, damit wir hier net weiter rumspammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jop, wär mal ne brauchbare Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte an die momentan beste Alli-Gilde, zumindest zu meiner aktiven Zeit war diese häufig im /2 vertreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ich so lese, dass sich eigentlich nichts verändert hat, kann ich ja weiter WoW-Pause machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (15. Juni 2010)

ambossar - allianz! und zwar nur allianz!



Shendria schrieb:


> Also bei einem der beiden Krieger bin ich mir ziemlich sicher wen du meinst....^^



spekulieren wir mal. einer der beiden hat eine ziemlich bekannte bier-marke in seinem namen^^


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (15. Juni 2010)

Die Ewige Wacht - Allianz


"viele rekorde im bosskillen von bossen" geile Formulierung...^^


----------



## Ehrox (15. Juni 2010)

Die Aldor- Allianz


----------



## Noenon (15. Juni 2010)

Anbu Malygos Allianz -> Frostmourne Horde Rhokan
Yøshi Malygos Allianz


----------



## Nymph (15. Juni 2010)

Krag´jin - Allianz =)

1kw is zu - gefühlten - 98% (die woche über) in unserem besitz^^ arme hordler x)
war erst horde aber die wurde immer kindischer, kA wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vermisse die tauren <3 (druide ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Assari (15. Juni 2010)

Malygos - Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalda (15. Juni 2010)

Zirkel des Cenarius - Horde


<3


----------



## legend codename (15. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel auf "Die Todeskrallen" auf der Seite der "Allianz".
Spiele auf den server seit ca.2 Jahre und mit dem Server zufrieden
Sind meiner Meinung nach sehr nette Leute auf dem Server:laugh:


----------



## Shendria (15. Juni 2010)

Willtaker schrieb:


> ambossar - allianz! und zwar nur allianz!
> 
> 
> 
> spekulieren wir mal. einer der beiden hat eine ziemlich bekannte bier-marke in seinem namen^^



Wen könntest du damit nur meinen *grübel*	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber damit haste auf alle Fälle scho mal recht


----------



## Eve Marie (15. Juni 2010)

Nozdormu - Allianz


----------



## Giwopti (15. Juni 2010)

*Anetheron*- Allianz


----------



## Yrenya (15. Juni 2010)

Früher Pvp  Server Gul dan 

Jetzt auf Bael gun Allianz.

Warum? Weil meine Schwester und meine Freunde die WoW spielen auf diesem Server sind^^


----------



## bämmen (15. Juni 2010)

Azshara-Horde
das dümmste auf Azshara is die spammerei aber sonst ein ziemlich coller server wo leute mit 4,5k gs mit königsmörder rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyber-Woelfin (15. Juni 2010)

Lordearon - horde

3 jahre lang ne ally hexe gespielt, dann fraktion gewechselt wegen stress zwischen den gildenmitgliedern....
Nun in einer super raidgilde gelandet, mit super netten leuten mit denen man über alles quatschen kann
und die auch beim 5 wipe in icc noch drüber lachen :-D

Zum verhältniss zwischen den fraktionen bzw in den bgs kann ich nix sagen bin eine pve spielerin...
auf jeden fall immer wenn ich in 1k war hat die ally gewonnen^^

Wer ne super raidgilde sucht mit regelmässigen raids aber kein raidzwang oder Mitgliedszwang in der gilde pls/ pm an mich....
schicke euch dann die inet seite zu wo man sich bewerben kann 
(keine angst, rein formale sache, zum abklären in der gilde)

mfg 

Die wölfin


----------



## ShiiTsu (15. Juni 2010)

Khaz'goroth - Ally

Hab paar Leute gekannt, als ich anfing..


----------



## FallenAngel88 (15. Juni 2010)

seit 3 jahren auf Zirkel des Cenarius - Allianz
die leute sind bis auf einige ausnahmen sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich.
diese ganze gearscore müll, über-equippt sein usw. ist bei uns noch nicht wirklich angekommen.


----------



## Tereos (15. Juni 2010)

Thrall - Horde


----------



## foresaken (15. Juni 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> Die Silberne Hand-Horde
> Frostwolf-Horde
> Todeswache-Horde
> Antonidas-Horde
> ...


----------



## foresaken (15. Juni 2010)

da mag wohl einer die allianz nich?
Gut so!!

Anub'arak Horde


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2010)

Dethecus - Horde!!


----------



## pzzL (15. Juni 2010)

Blackmoore - Horde

blahblah - seit Anfang 2006 - blahblah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lesemann (15. Juni 2010)

Malfurion - Horde


----------



## sykee (15. Juni 2010)

ich treib mein unwesen auf:
Frostwolf -> ally
Rajaxx -> ally
Anub´Arak-> Hode
und ich shäme mich für die ally´s^^


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juni 2010)

Gimp(Mithril)Orden -.-´


----------



## Vankok (15. Juni 2010)

Frostmourne -Allianz

Frostmounre Hungers! FTW ^^


----------



## Lamwiesel (15. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele auf Nazjatar - Horde, der Server gefällt mir zurzeit richtig gut weil er nicht zu voll ist aber man trotzdem eigentlich relativ gute gruppen fürs raiden findet ;P

PS: @ Feindflieger deine sig made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krebskolonist (15. Juni 2010)

Antonidas auf Hordeseite sin echt nette Leute u gute Gilden gibt es.


----------



## Blanvalet (15. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele mit meinem Magier auf Seiten der Allianz auf dem wunderschönen Server Azshara.
Dort gibt es immer was zu flamen und es wird einem sicher nie langweilig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legammler (15. Juni 2010)

onyxia alli des dümmste was man machen kann da 80% horde und 20% alli=nie 1k überall wirste geganked usw apropo sind die lginserver grad down?


----------



## sykee (15. Juni 2010)

legammler schrieb:


> [...] apropo sind die lginserver grad down?



kommt aufn server an... bei mir gehen meine server =P


----------



## Makamos (15. Juni 2010)

ich bin überall und alles die ersten 3server habe net gereicht da hab ich halt die andern auch noch genommen und hab zurzeit 38chars


----------



## LordVarot (15. Juni 2010)

[sub]Ambossar Horde 
mit dk und dudu 
wäre da aber schon lange weck auch wenn meine gilde echt nett is gibt halt nur zuwenig  spontane raids und allis haben meist (auser kurz nach id reset ) 1k was ziemlich depri ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn es die möglichkeit gibt kostelnlos zu switchen bin ich weck hatte da angefangen weill man da welche kannte[/sub]


----------



## Simi1994 (15. Juni 2010)

Garrosh-Allianz


----------



## Chrissi3384 (15. Juni 2010)

Teldrassil - Allianz

Gnomen Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## str8fromthaNebula (15. Juni 2010)

Die Silberne Hand - Horde - seit lange , und bis der server off geht wahrscheinlich


----------



## wildrazor09 (15. Juni 2010)

Malygos einfach einzigartig seltsam ^^


----------



## campino76 (15. Juni 2010)

Willtaker schrieb:


> spekulieren wir mal. einer der beiden hat eine ziemlich bekannte bier-marke in seinem namen^^



der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. der Name des 2. Kriegers beginnt mit "F".. wobei ich mir bei dem nicht mehr sicher bin, ob der noch so spamt.. hab ja beide auf Igno ^^

Hervorgehoben hat sich in letzter Zeit auch der Pala mit dem Namen Alery, der hat aber ja inzwischen Server und Name gewechselt hat.. angeblich treibt sich der Ninja-Looter nun auf Frostmourne herum..


----------



## charly-sue (16. Juni 2010)

campino76 schrieb:


> jo, da gibts auf Allianz-Seite so ein paar Typen, die - sobald sie online kommen - im /2er nur shice reden.. 2 Krieger haben sich da besonders hervorgehoben.. ^^
> 
> Ansonst find ich Ambossar eigentlich o.k... hab da viele nette Leute kennengelernt.
> 
> ...



ooh jaaa da haste totaal recht , also beim einen war ich zu beginn meiner wow zeit in der gilde, hab dann aber ma gewechselt. war halt schon sehr bekannt der krieger.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> * Shendria *
> Geschrieben Gestern, 17:43
> 
> 
> ...


wäre sicher sinnvoll l*fg* wollen hier ja nich rumspamen..





> *Freyen *
> Geschrieben Gestern, 17:16
> 
> charly-sue, on 15 June 2010 - 10:06, said:
> ...


miaaaau immer iccchhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(( nuur weil ich kein deutsch kann und anderst sprech als du *bööseguck*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nein aber ambossar is eigentlich ganz ok, vorallem wenn man hyjal geht und es um den loot geht *lach*


----------



## metriltox (16. Juni 2010)

Ich spiel aufm Gimporden (alias Mithrilorden) - Ally und bin glücklich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War zwar mal für so 2oder 3 Monate auf Frostwolf, aber die leudz da sind mir alle zu unfreundlich und lieber whipe ich paar mal mehr aufm gimporden mit meinen freunden und hab spaß dabei als mir diese spammerei usw noch mehr anzutun


----------



## Yiraja (16. Juni 2010)

aegwynn-> allianz
gilneas-> horde

zwergen power ! ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Juni 2010)

Malorne -> Allianz

Recht guter Server mit fairem TW, hilfreichen Spielern (wurde immer nach kurzer Zeit von verschiedenen Spielern angeflüstert, als ich eine Frage im /2 gestellt habe), starken Randomspielern, die sich auf keine Stammgruppe eingelassen haben...

Dafür allerdings dann natürlich auch die übliche Zahl an Flamern in jeglicher Hinsicht, einige GS-geile Spieler, die sogar den ICC 25er Raid verlassen, nachdem sie bemerken, das EIN Spieler einen 4,3k GS ausweist und der komplette Raid auf jeden Fall sterben wird, obwohl man in der Vorwoche noch mit der gleichen Person zusammenspielen konnte und super glücklich war, das wir nicht verreckt sind usw.

Es ist also alles dabei, Malorne ist eigentlich ein wirklich guter Server, mit dem zumindest ich überhaupt keine Probleme habe...


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juni 2010)

Teldrassil-Horde 
Hab zuerst auf der Ally Seite angefangen, musste dann die Seite wechseln (warum auch immer ^^).
Spiele seit ca. 3 Jahren aber in letzter Zeit sehr wenig. Bis dato waren die Spieler aber eigentlich immer sehr nett (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel^^). 
Raids findet man immer Anschluss (ok, als Heiler vielleicht auch etwas schneller)
Gilde ist nett - was will man mehr ?! 
Und das hin und wieder im Handelschannel gespammt wird find ich eigentlich sehr erfrischend


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laaron (16. Juni 2010)

Blackrock -> Allianz 

seit jahren

die ersten chars gibts schon garnicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reenaa (16. Juni 2010)

Sen´jin --- Allianz

Dort angefangen wegen RL-Freunden und auch nicht mehr los gekommen. Habe verschiedene Server ausprobiert, aber völlig allein machts dann auch keinen Spass )))

LG

Rena


----------



## Beckscab (27. Juli 2010)

Ambossar -Allianz seit 4 Jahren :-) mir gefällt der Server sehr gut gibt auf Ambossar wie auf jedem Server son paar komische Leute aber dafür gibs ja die Igno ,wobei komischer weise meine leer ist ^^ 
Naja ich habe meinen Spass da und werde ihn hoffentlich weiterhin haben ^^ 

Viele liebe Grüsse Beckscab/Spike


----------



## Benegeserit (27. Juli 2010)

Der RAt von DalAran -> HoRdE


----------



## Seryma (27. Juli 2010)

Mannoroth - Horde

Yoa, sehr viele erfahrene Spieler, leider genausoviele Idioten... bin aber glücklich bei den Waldfruchtmandarinen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz0rblador (27. Juli 2010)

Ebenfalls Mannoroth!
Server in Ordnung. Realm Pool fürn arsch^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (27. Juli 2010)

Arguswacht Horde


----------



## Thendress (27. Juli 2010)

Mal´Ganis! Horde und Alli! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin dort schon 5 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2010)

Eine Umfrage hätte ich besser gefunden

Rexxar - Allianz


----------



## The Real Zentau (27. Juli 2010)

Gorgonnash Horde


----------



## Aerasan (27. Juli 2010)

(RP) Die Aldor - Allianz

ich liebe meine noobs &#9829; ...
... xD


----------



## Erblack (27. Juli 2010)

Area 52 (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) - Allianz(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Feindflieger (27. Juli 2010)

UK Silvermoon Allianz (Mainchars) 

DE Antonidas Allianz/Horde


----------



## Krezton (27. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Auf der Todeswache auf Hordenseite. Aber es ist schwierig dort vernünftige Leute zu finden, da es zum größten Teil nur Kinder oder voll eingebildete sind. Leider kann bzw. will ich meine gilde nicht im Stich lassen, deshalb bin ich noch dort, aber sonst würde ich alles andere empfehlen nur nicht Todeswache...
> 
> Und auf der Alli-Seite ist dort auch nichts los...




Hm ich spiele auch auf Todeswache-Horde und sehe das irgendwie anders (naja auser ICC rnd´s wo meistens nur so 5bis 7 bosse gemacht werden) aber da guckt man eher nach erfolgen als nach GS wenn man fragt was benötigt wird (naja gewisses EQ sollte man mitbringen).Aber ansonsten finde ich den Server sehr gut


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Juli 2010)

Deine Signatur ist zu groß


----------



## AerionD (27. Juli 2010)

Die Nachtwache - Allianz

Habe dort obwohl es ein Rp-Server ist noch nie einen RP'ler gesehen (bin selber auch nicht wirklich einer),
und war noch in keiner Gruppe in der jeder wusste was er tat, aber am Benehmen der Spieler
gibts im Großen und Ganzen nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Kabooom254 (27. Juli 2010)

Arthas , Allianz

Hab da mit meinem Bruder kurz nach dem erscheinen von BC angefangen und irgendwie sind wir da hängen geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biberach (27. Juli 2010)

Blackhand ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - Horde ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bis auf übelste Flamer ab und zu, alles Bestens hier. Wobei es mich nervt, dass hier gerade die Preise von Lichblüte in den Keller getrieben werden xD


----------



## FireFlasch (27. Juli 2010)

Frostwolf Allianz

Da braucht man schon nen dickes Fell mit den leuten die da rum rennen


----------



## Spengler (27. Juli 2010)

Das Konsortium Allianz

Ganz nett da


----------



## Mindadar (27. Juli 2010)

Zirkel des Cenarius alle meine chars außer nen hunter auf lordaeron ^^


----------



## dudubaum (27. Juli 2010)

Blackrock
for the Horde!


----------



## Rask (27. Juli 2010)

Dun Morogh - Allianz
Destromath - Horde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (27. Juli 2010)

AZSHARA (de) HATETRAIN! *Tuuuut tuuuuut* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blôôdymagee (27. Juli 2010)

Ich spiel auch neulich auf Blackrock ist bester Server ;DD
bin von Un´goro gekommen.
Ich spiele dort natürlich Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akanor (27. Juli 2010)

Kult der Verdammten - Horde ftw


----------



## Crush351 (27. Juli 2010)

Hauptsächlich: Festung der Stürme - Horde

Nebensächlich: Die Aldor - Allianz^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Juli 2010)

Antonidas - Alli

seit immer, weil da so viel los is.


----------



## Galbadia (27. Juli 2010)

Anetheron Ally

Festung der Stürme Horde Twink


Wo wir dabei sind, wollte ich evtl auf Aszahra anfangen, ist der Server OK @Aszarah Spieler ( wollte wahrscheinlich Horde machen ist mir aber egal )


----------



## Jobbl (27. Juli 2010)

Tirion - Allianz
Manche Leute im Handelschannel sind etwas nervig aber sonst mag ich den Server^^


----------



## Shendria (27. Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile endlich weg von Ambossar, und Neustart auf Onyxia.
Wenn man am Abend den Handelschannel ausblendet is es dort richtig angenehm auf Horde-Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Becks: Pass aufs Eichkatzal in Dal auf!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem nimm dich aber in Acht vor ihm, net das es dich wieder beißt....


----------



## Beckscab (27. Juli 2010)

@Shendria LoooooL ja ich werde es versuchen hab mir schon nen Lendenschutz gekauft ^^ da kann sich das Vieh die Zähne dran ausbeissen ^^ aber lieb von dir das du dir sorgen machst :-)


----------



## Datteldurst (27. Juli 2010)

Der Mithrilorden: Allianz
Vor Wolk wars da besser. Die Leute dort sind ein bisschen merkwürdig geworden.


----------



## Fabian22244 (27. Juli 2010)

Kil´Jaeden - Alli
Kil´Jaeden - Horde
erkennt mich am spamm " heute abend städte raid 23.30 etc " grüße an die hordler, hrhrhrhrhr
Arthas - Horde
Madmortem - Alli


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2010)

Azsara-Ally
Perenolde-Ally


naja Azsara ist voll mit leute und auf pere brauch man nen stamm sonst reist man da nicht viel ...


----------



## Toxxical (28. Juli 2010)

Es spielen irgendwie eigenartig viele hier Allys, bei uns Hordlern wird immer gesagt das die meisten Allys kiddies sind (nicht meine worte).


----------



## Manotis (28. Juli 2010)

> Es spielen irgendwie eigenartig viele hier Allys, bei uns Hordlern wird immer gesagt das die meisten Allys kiddies sind (nicht meine worte).


Das sagen die allis über die Hordler aber auch! Das drehen die Leute sich halt so zu Recht wie sies gerade brauchen.. viele spielen ja mittlerweile auch beides


----------



## Lovac (28. Juli 2010)

Alle Chars über Lvl 13 auf Onyxia Horde bzw ein 80er auf Ally..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (28. Juli 2010)

Destromath - Horde(was auch sonst auf dem Realm xD)


----------



## jeef (28. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Es spielen irgendwie eigenartig viele hier Allys, bei uns Hordlern wird immer gesagt das die meisten Allys kiddies sind (nicht meine worte).



passt doch super buffed = viele kiddies...den rest sag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blackmoore Horde
krag'jin ally

überall inaktiv seit mehr als 2 jahren <3 ^^


----------



## Sysa (28. Juli 2010)

Ambossar - Allianz ( winke @ Beckscab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die Ewige Wacht - Horde


Eigentlich bin ich ja mehr Allianzler, aber wegen PC Problem bin ich derzeit zum twinken verurteilt und deswegen eher auf Hordeseite zu finden


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Juli 2010)

Blackmoore Horde since 2005 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm, was mir an Blackmoore gefällt? Die Leute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diomor (28. Juli 2010)

Hauptserver: Proudmoore - Allianz    Elemental Shaman

"Twink"server: Al'Akir Horden Seite   Heal/Retri Paladin
                                                          Combat Rogue


Proudmoore  +: Gut bevoelkert
 			  Man findet mittelgut Random Grps fuer ICC, leider nicht fuer RS
			  Staedteraids werden oefters vorgenommen, im /2 wird dafuer gesucht

		      -  /2 ist zeitweise echt nervig mit viel zeug was nicht hineingehoert (Sehr nervig)
 			 Lange Wartezeiten auf Rdm HC Dung. als DD, Healer und Tank geht fix, manchmal sogar instant

Al'Akir           +  Extrem gut bevoelkert
                        Man findet IMMER, wirklich IMMER im /2er Chat Eintraege die fuer ICC und sogar RS 10 und 25 suchen
                        Community ist geteilt, viele sind nett, viele aber halt nicht alle, wie immer
 			Man findet manchmal sogar als DD instant ne Grp fuer Rdm HC!                    

                    -   Spam ist extrem hoch im /2, oftmals werden die Makros ala "LF 2 DDs, 1 Tank for Icc 25, 4x 5x hintereinander gepostet direkt hintereinander, zwinkere einmal und du kannst schon hochscrollen weil man nicht mitkommt
                    -   Zeitweise sehr hohes Kiddieverhalten


Al'Akir ist sehr ueberfuellt, zumindest auf Hordenseite, ich wuerde es mir 2x ueberlegen zu switchen, ich finde es trotzdem toll dorten zu zocken, genauso wie auf Proudmoore :]


----------



## Morvkeem (28. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele auf dem schönen (aber leeren) Dalvengyr, und bin ein stolzer Ally. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Columboo (28. Juli 2010)

eu-Blackrock allianz was den sonst xD


----------



## Ciliu (28. Juli 2010)

Classic: Khaz'Goroth - Horde
BC: Echsenkessel - Horde
 	Durotan - Allianz
 	Blutkessel - Horde
WotLK: Blutkessel - Horde


*BOBKESSEL ROCKT*


----------



## Toxxical (28. Juli 2010)

-


----------



## DonPraeder (28. Juli 2010)

Eredar -> natürlich Horde!!

Was mir auf Eredar gefällt? Hier gibt's Leute, die ich auch im RL kenne! ^^


----------



## theIGamer (28. Juli 2010)

Frostwolf, spiele bei den Lemmings, ein verrückter, aber fähiger Haufen mit denen man progressen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Psst, wir rekrutieren: www.the-lemmings.eu^^)


----------



## dognose (28. Juli 2010)

arthas horde


----------



## pwnytaure (28. Juli 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Taerar - Horde Lok´tar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




+++ Ich auch Taerar Horde +++

Charname?^^


----------



## Dropz (28. Juli 2010)

beta server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (28. Juli 2010)

Rajaxx - Horde - PvP

Hab da angefangen 2008 wegen RL - Kumpels und nun sind 10 Slots voll. Leider ist das Verhältnis Horde zu Allianz in etwa 30 : 1 so das man nie weiß - Hauen oder Streicheln wenn man überhaupt mal einen trifft.

Die letzte halbwegs gute Raid-Gilde auf Ally-Seite ist nun auch aufgelöst, also wer eine Herausforderung sucht, auf Rajaxx ist massig Platz für neue Allianzler, damit wir wieder wissen -Hauen ist Ok - nicht so wie jetzt wo man Angst hat es könnte der letzte Ally sein den wir haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## PlayerS (28. Juli 2010)

Aegwynn Horde!


----------



## axela (28. Juli 2010)

Alexstraza Alli (müll server)


----------



## xINCE (28. Juli 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> Hallöchen liebe Leute
> 
> Da ich in der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden hab, eröffne ich nun mal n Thread.
> 
> ...




taerar - horde :]


----------



## yves1993 (28. Juli 2010)

Siehe Signatur.

Edit: Für die Leute die meinen, ich hätte zu wenig Sonderzeichen: --> S&#786;&#849;&#844;&#800;&#791;&#827;&#799;&#805;&#819;&#796;&#814;h&#785;&#786;&#780;&#785;&#801;&#799;&#804;&#853;â&#843;&#843;&#785;&#850;&#788;&#780;&#850;&#857;&#846;&#811;d&#777;&#787;&#782;&#807;&#862;&#847;&#815;&#793;&#805;ø&#877;&#778;&#849;&#784;&#795;&#857;&#817;&#813;&#806;&#837;w&#842;&#842;&#830;&#874;&#859;&#785;&#794;&#844;&#864;&#847;&#803;&#798;&#828;&#790;&#841;&#800;&#851;&#839;&#810;ç&#867;&#824;&#840;&#818;&#846;h&#831;&#855;&#780;&#875;&#849;&#785;&#843;&#842;&#808;&#861;&#818;&#799;&#797;&#814;&#818;&#852;á&#844;&#859;&#877;&#833;&#826;&#827;&#797;&#797;&#798;&#803;&#799;ø&#780;&#769;&#787;&#879;&#830;&#850;&#869;&#791;&#790;&#799;&#813;&#804;&#837;&#798;z&#829;&#774;&#876;&#875;&#836;&#768;&#838;&#832;&#827;&#810;&#805;&#819;&#811; &#771;&#849;&#776;&#784;&#804;&#790;&#806;&#815;&#818;&#814;&#828;&#826; &#788;&#849;&#769;&#768;&#778;&#872;&#787;&#864;&#833;&#800;&#790;&#796;&#845;&#809;&#841;&#811;<&#868;&#781;&#874;&#830;&#820;&#833;&#806;&#811;&#805;Ð&#784;&#771;&#878;&#789;&#810;&#797;&#852;ø&#842;&#830;&#780;&#870;&#776;&#839;&#817;&#825;&#811;&#858;&#839;&#815;&#858;ñ&#848;&#830;&#861;&#807;&#863;&#846;&#825;&#799;&#837;&#818;&#793;&#790;t&#771;&#850;&#794;&#778;&#774;&#847;&#860;&#824;&#796;&#800;&#819;&#839;&#845;å&#775;&#844;&#807;&#856;&#811;&#812;r&#842;&#772;&#771;&#808;&#833;&#857;&#812;&#814;&#851;&#839;&#816;&#839;&#854;&#816;m&#776;&#849;&#768;&#850;&#829;&#875;&#784;&#822;&#802;&#826;&#841;&#803;&#814;&#804;&#790;&#828;ø&#868;&#836;&#838;&#874;&#776;&#1161;&#832;&#813;&#804;r&#777;&#830;&#778;&#768;&#778;&#867;&#865;&#856;&#846;&#819;&#845;&#816;ÿ&#877;&#795;&#851;&#817;&#798;&#853;&#818;&#793;&#828;m&#831;&#867;&#834;&#786;&#775;&#876;&#782;&#850;&#808;&#847;&#808;&#798;&#797;&#814;&#813;&#828;&#813;ë&#842;&#786;&#879;&#842;&#869;&#783;&#777;&#869;&#833;&#833;&#813;&#813;>&#859;&#867;&#842;&#820;&#820;&#833;&#817;&#806; besser?


----------



## Zylenia (28. Juli 2010)

Hauptserver mit meinen Chars ist er Rat von Dalaran / Horde ,bin ich schon seit 2005,also wo der eröffnet hatte.
Sind wirklich nette Leute da ,hab mal den Server getranst war nicht auszuhalten schnell wieder zurück.
Gearscore hält sich in Grenzen,sind noch normale Spieler da.^^
Paar Twinks auf ie Aldor / Allianz
Spiel aber zur Zeit nicht mehr,weiss auch nicht ob ich wieder anfange,irgendwie ist die Luft raus,das schon über ein halbes Jahr.
Das neue Addon reisst mich auch nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## Moarck (28. Juli 2010)

Terrodar - Horde

Ich zocke dort mit vielen RL-Freunden und die Horde ist aufjedenfall die bevorzugte Rasse auf Terrodar ^^


----------



## Thyson93 (28. Juli 2010)

Proudmoore-Allianz ein sehr toller server ich liebe ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Malygos-Horde naja nicht grad der super server... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg---------->Thyson93<----------gfM


----------



## Dante85 (28. Juli 2010)

Zuluhed - Allianz und ein bisschen Horde


----------



## Edkart (28. Juli 2010)

Durotan - Horde


----------



## Afflictus (28. Juli 2010)

Nathrezim-Horde


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. Juli 2010)

derzeit "die aldor" auf hordeseite.

angefangen habe ich ca. ein halbes jahr nach der classic beta auf "zuluhed" auch horde. war dann irgendwann mal auf "die aldor" gewechselt wegen meiner freundin. bin ganz zufrieden dort.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (28. Juli 2010)

Onyxia - Allianz... aber sehr unglücklich, da 1:358939 Verhältnis für Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Atm immer mehr auf Ambossar - Allianz unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MFG
Pala


----------



## Ravendil (28. Juli 2010)

Tirion Allianz.
Schrottserver.


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Allianz auf dem Server Baelgun.

Ich werde allerdings vermutlich mit Cataclysm einen Hordi auf einem stärker frequentierten Server hochleveln.


----------



## reebow (28. Juli 2010)

wer horde destro spielt ist halt win team joiner.

ich spiel auf eredar allianz, leider ein horde server. blizz sollte endlich mal was fürs balancing der server tun, weil reine horde und ally server sind für die unterliegende seite nicht toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trôublex (28. Juli 2010)

Ambossar Horde

Grüße meine Gilde Elysion! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## easy3000 (28. Juli 2010)

*Frostmourne - Horde*


----------



## XerroX (28. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele am Server "Ihr seid alles scheiß Suchtis"
Und bei der Fraktion "Ihr habt kein Leben!"


----------



## floppydrive (28. Juli 2010)

Alexstrasza auf Allianz Seite, nie gewechselt, seit Release treu dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (28. Juli 2010)

kel´thuzad - horde (und 2 allis) ^^


----------



## Nummaeyns (28. Juli 2010)

rexxar allianz seit anfang februar 06. server on gekommen januar 06. wollt eigentlich auch schon weg aber da ich mein main char von früher nach 1,5 jahren wow pause wieder spiele hängt man doch noch dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuckyDevl (28. Juli 2010)

Malygos - Allianz 

Nett,gemütlich und oftmals leider auch das übliche Kiddie gespamme und geflame!


----------



## Chelrid (28. Juli 2010)

Ambossar, Allianz.

Da ist meine Heimat, Blizzard hat mir den Server damals vorgeschlagen. Seit dem ist Ambossar mein virtuelles WoW Zuhause.


----------



## WhiteSeb (28. Juli 2010)

Wrathbringer

Aber bis ich da hin gekommen bin, das war ne Reise.

Mein erster Char als ich mit WoW Anfing startete aufm Syndicat (Ja, RP find ich geil ^^).
Dann bin ich iwan auf... puh wie hies er noch? Ka, auf nen andren Server halt zu ner Freundin.
Von da dann nach Forscherliga zu einigen Kumpels, und von da dann nach Wrathbringer. Und da bleib ich jetzt auch ^^

Kann mich auch nich beschweren, bin in der geilsten Gilde auf dem Server ^^  "sitzt nackig vorm PC".
Wir reissen zwar nix, aber wir haben Spaß


----------



## Fyonara (28. Juli 2010)

Seit Dez 2005 *Nozdormu - Allianz*. Bin damals durch ne Freundin dort hingekommen. Seit meine Gilde(n) sich aber beim Raiden immer uneinig waren und somit zersplittert sind hab ich einen Neuanfang gewagt...

... nämlich seit 1-2 Monaten *Blackhand - Horde*! Durch das Forum hab ich mich mit anderen zusammengefunden, die das alte Spielerlebnis/die Gemeinschaft/das höfliche Miteinander vermissen. Kurzerhand wurde eine Gilde gegründet und bisher gefällts mir ganz gut. Leider gehört Blackhand aber zu dem Realmpool, in dem nur 5 Realms drin sind... das heisst ewig warten im DF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (28. Juli 2010)

Lothar - Allianz

Zuvor auch mal 1,5 Jahre lang Horde, aber immer auf Lothar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag den Server einfach irgendwie weil er schon etwas länger besteht und man das irgendwie merkt finde ich. Die Hälfte der Allianz besteht aus "gefühlt unter 12-Jährigen" und Legasthenikern... und trotzdem hab ich mich irgendwie wieder für nen Fraktionswechsel entschieden.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Juli 2010)

Teldrassil - Horde (kurz nach seiner Geburt) ... [sub]Derzeit ruhen dort meine 8 Chars[/sub].
Lothar - Allianz/Horde... [sub]aktiv mit 8/2 Chars[/sub]
Terrodar - Allianz ... [sub]mit 1 Char mal angefangen[/sub]
Vek'nilash - Horde ... [sub]mit 1 Char mal reingeschnuppert[/sub]


----------



## nubbeldupp (28. Juli 2010)

Mannoroth - Allianz (s. Sig.)

Spiele dort seit ich mit WoW angefangen hab... aber seit es den Fraktionswechsel gibt, ist ein Großteil zur Horde gegangen.
Deshalb kann es gut sein das die Allianz im TW mit 5+ Hartnäckigkeit spielt (Mein persönlicher Rekord liegt bei 9 oder 10)
Im /2 wird teilweise extrem gespammt was auf die Dauer doh nervig werden kann.


----------



## Mindadar (28. Juli 2010)

Yalda schrieb:


> Zirkel des Cenarius - Horde
> 
> 
> <3



Und ich dachte schon wäre der einzigste vom zirkel hier ^^



FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> seit 3 jahren auf Zirkel des Cenarius - Allianz
> die leute sind bis auf einige ausnahmen sehr hilfsbereit und freundlich.
> diese ganze gearscore müll, über-equippt sein usw. ist bei uns noch nicht wirklich angekommen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen auch auf horde seite hat der gearscore müll noch nichts zu melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich hoffe das bleibt so ^^


----------



## rvc_sissi (28. Juli 2010)

von Alleria / Allianz nach Madmortem / Horde ... den Wechsel hab ich keine Sekunde bereut. Wobei ich direkt nach dem trans nen 10er und 25er Gildenraid + ne super Gilde auf Madmortem hatte. Das war auch der Grund warum ich getranst bin. Auf Alleria war mit normalen Arbeitszeiten nicht ans raiden zu denken ...


----------



## Daloy (28. Juli 2010)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> kel´thuzad - horde (und 2 allis) ^^



juhu endlich mal einer der auf kel thuzad spielt^^

ich bin auch auf kel thuzad - horde
werd mir aba mit cata einen worgen auf wsl rexxar machen weiß wer was über den server?


----------



## Technocrat (28. Juli 2010)

charly-sue schrieb:


> Da es mich wunder nimmt, auf welchem Server ihr Euch so rumtreibt, würde ich gerne ma von euch wissen, wo und welche Fraktion ihr spielt?


Rate mal...


----------



## Trypio (28. Juli 2010)

Rexxar - Allianz
Nachtelf-Schurke


----------



## mârchenprinz1 (28. Juli 2010)

ich spiele auf dethecus horde (UD schurke)

und auf gilneas ebenfalls horde (UD hexerin)

zu dethecus, jo unterhaltung pur, auch wenn die qualität der horde stark zurück ging, aber das macht der /2 chat mit 2 ganz witzigen spielern wieder weg xD

zu gilneas kann ich nicht viel sagen, der server ist auf hordenseite iwie bescheiden, aber mal ganz angenehm dort zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yilvanniá (28. Juli 2010)

Auf Khaz´goroth überwiegend Allianz aber nun auch auf den geschmack des Hordlers gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

	Bin deshalb auf Horde rüber weill ich mit meinem Mage pvP machen will aber auf der Ally seite von uns kann man das ja vergessen, weiss nicht wie das bei anderen Realms ausssieht aber bei uns kann man das total vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele auf Todeswache (Allianz). Netter RP-Server mit ein paar guten Alli- und etlichen sehr guten Hordegilden. Die Community bei uns ist meist okay; vom RP ist zwar nichts mehr zu merken, aber es gibt auch kaum unmögliche Namen wie z.B. auf PvP-Servern. Unser Realmpool scheint auch ganz stattlich zu sein, denn man wartet selbst als DD selten länger als 10 Minuten im DF, Schlachtfelder gehen meist innerhalb weniger Minuten auf (und die Allianz verliert dann oft, grad weil wir auch französische Server im Pool haben - und DIE können PvP^^).

Kein Killerserver wie Frostwolf, wo man den Lichkönig random legen kann (geschweige denn in seine Nähe kommt), aber wenn man eine gute Gilde hat ist das sowieso kein Thema. Dafür angenehm gefüllt, viele Spieler ab 20 Jahren aufwärts und darum nicht soviel pubertäres Gehabe wie auf anderen Servern. Mir gefällts und ich fühl mich wohl.^^


----------



## Loony555 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele auf dem abyssischen Rat... Schon immer Allianz. Ausnahmslos. Winziger RP-PvP Server, wenig Spieler, aber sehr angenehme Atmosphäre. (Praktisch kein geflame im /2, kein "Bundesliga-Talk", keine Spieler namens "Bratwurst", kaum GS-rumgenerve). Ich bin auch nach über 3 Jahren noch gerne hier.

Nachteil an den wenigen Spielern auf dem Server: Randomraids finden sich zwar immer, aber es gibt auf dem Rat insgesamt nur sehr wenige wirklich herausragend gute Spieler. (Und zu diesen zähle ich mich selbst auch nicht!). 
In random Raids mal eben wipefrei bis zum Endboss durchrauschen wie auf den alten, dichtbevölkerten Servern kann man knicken. Bei uns enden solche Raids in ICC meistens eher 1/12 oder 2/12... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die richtig guten "Progressgilden" kann man bei uns an einer Hand abzählen.

Immerhin kennt man aber so doch die wichtigsten Gilden und Leute, an die man sich halten kann, und natürlich auch die, die man besser meidet.


----------



## Frauenversteher (28. Juli 2010)

Mal´Ganis(PvP) - Horde selbstverständlich


----------



## genenesis12 (28. Juli 2010)

Shattrath Horde 


Tauren-Jäger


----------



## Videorecordum (28. Juli 2010)

Aman'Thul  -   Horde



Knapp nach WoW-Release mit meiner Familie da begonnen - da gross geworden - da am alt werden und da zocken bis zum Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG Euer Video


----------



## ...alysan... (28. Juli 2010)

Lothar - Allianz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## charly-sue (5. August 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Rate mal...



hmm.. das is aber schwer.. *studieR*
kannst du mir nich n tip geben? bin toootaaal überfordert 
HAHA *fg*


----------



## Icelemon (5. August 2010)

Malfurion - Allianz
Destromath - Horde
Kult der Verdammten - Horde


----------



## Meredithe (5. August 2010)

Öhm...

Die ewige Wacht - Allianz und einen Hordi twink der aber noch nich hoch ist, weil ich dort RL Freunde habe, die Leute generell doch zu ertragen sind und wegen unserem Server Radio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Silberne Hand - Allianz, da spielt ebenfalls ein RL Freund von mir und ich finde der Handelschannel ist im gegensatz zu anderen Servern sehr entspannt.

Alextrasza - Allianz und Horde, mein alter Server auf dem ich ab und an noch unterwegs bin... Leier zerschlagen sich die guten Raids und als gelegenheitsspieler der nich jeden Abend raiden kann, hat man da kaum eine Chance.

Mfg und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkollum (5. August 2010)

Ambossar - Horder

Tauren - Hunter


----------



## ink0gnito (5. August 2010)

Sen'Jin, Allianz.Top Server, zumindest was die Ally Seite angeht.


----------



## Pheselo (5. August 2010)

Ich spiele auf Aman'Thul - Horde Blutelfin. ich spiele dort weil ich wegen nem Kumpel von Shattrath rausgewechselt bin. 
Inzwischen fühle ich mich dort wie zu hause. Angenehmer Server mit guten sowie schlechten Leuten^^


----------



## dayimaster (5. August 2010)

Azshara-Horde


----------



## UnPwNabLe (5. August 2010)

Zuluhed - Horde : Die Leute sind (bis auf einige ausnahmen total gut drauf), Ausserdem kenn ich dort viele Leute in RL - bin deswegen wohl auf Zulu gelandet.
Aegwynn - Allianz : Der Server hat mir gefallen weil dort sehr viel los ist. Immer mal zwischendurch mit kleinen Twinks rumgammeln.


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (5. August 2010)

Garrosh:

Alli - schami Main
Horde - lv 70 priester twink ^^  (BC char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

ich spiele eig. nur auf dem realm weil er mir damals beim acc erstellen empfholen wurde. aber eigentlich ist es doch schon ein netter realm nur das 3 hordler - 1 alli in 1kw geht einem doch schon arg aufn wecker^^


----------



## Hubautz (5. August 2010)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Allianz.Top Server, zumindest was die Ally Seite angeht.



Aha


----------



## Bazzilus (5. August 2010)

Dun Morogh  - Allianz

@ Haubitz das wundert mich auch - sind grad ne menge von Senjin zu uns nach Dun Morogh geswitcht - reden von dem Server als wenn dort nur Idioten rumlaufen.


----------



## Elmony (5. August 2010)

Halloo^^,

ich spiele auf Forscherliga - Hordenseite.
Mir gefällt, dass ich auf diesem Server Freunde kenngelernt habe, mit denen ich heute noch herumziehe und die mir helfen.
Außerdem finde ich, dass es auf Forscherliga noch nen' Fünkchen RP-ler gibt, denen man sich, wenn man Lust hat, anschließen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idekoon (5. August 2010)

Hi,

Ich spiele auf dem Server die Todeskrallen. Habe dort einen Hunter (Horde) und einen Pala (Ally). WoW spiele ich seit Vanilla, jedoch mit einigen Pausen (zur Zeit wegen SC2 ;D).

lg


----------



## Thau (5. August 2010)

Nozdormu-Horde

Verhältnis: horde 1 zu allianz 1,5


----------



## Lakida (5. August 2010)

Blackmoore - Alli/Horde


Keiner hier der auch da spielt?


----------



## RedDevil96 (5. August 2010)

bin wohl der einzige wa ^^

Arygos - Allianz


----------

